# Possible champion elm



## Steve NW WI (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not great at id'ing trees, especially telling different varietys of the species apart. I do recognize it as an elm though. Here's a link to a post with a couple of pics of it:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2150284&postcount=10

160" circumference at 5', with two large shoots coming off below the point of measurement, roughly estimated between 75-100' tall.

I looked through the DNR database, if it's an American Elm, that circ should put it on the list. There are only 3 trees listed in Polk County, the last measured in 1987, none are Elms. I found the inspector listed for Polk Co is in Shell Lake, probably 2+ hours away.

Any help with a more positive identification would be appreciated, and I'll read up and try to get some more accurate height and crown dimensions.

The tree is in the back 40 of my property, approximate lat/lon of 45.249,-92.578. There is vehicle access to within about 100 yards of the site, please contact me first to set up a meeting time.

Thanks!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Slippery elm






American elm

The rubra has a corkier bark then Americana

http://www.discoverlife.org/mp/20q?search=Ulmus+rubra

http://www.discoverlife.org/mp/20q?search=Ulmus+americana

I just found this site, it is easy to find a plant by typing the Latin name into the URL











The top is Ulmus A's seeds and the bottom Ulmus r.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and the links John. I went and took some very rough measurements, using a tape measure and a protractor, and came up with a crown of 71 feet and a height of 97 feet. With the 160" circumference, that gives a rough score of 275, in the top 35 or so of Americans on the DNR list, and 50 points higher than any of the slippery elms on the list.

I took some shots of the buds, but at a pretty long distance with the wind blowing they aren't the best, but here's a link to the best one, I'll leave it at full size so maybe you can get a little info from it. (Digital zoom cut the size to 270k for me!)






The next pic is me at the base of the tree, I measured circumference at about shoulder height, above the two limbs.






Think I should have it officially measured?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 8, 2010)

This does not look like Ulmus sp to me. They are all very alternately budding, to look herring boned when dormant.

This kinda looks like Populus to me.


----------



## JZydowicz (May 14, 2010)

I agree, and most elms have very thin twigs near the tips. Those look rather clubby and thick.

The best way to ID an American Elm (and you may have to wait until a bit later into the season) is by the terminal bud. The terminal bud will always appear slanting to the side, cockeyed. 






Hope that helps! I'm still trying to figure it out from those pictures. More, closer pictures would help too!


----------



## wesman1963 (Aug 26, 2010)

*question on the elm*

I believe to have a nice elm on our property. It is about 20+" in dia. and I was wondering what the root ball radius might be, so that I don't excavate any closer than I have to.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 27, 2010)

The CRZ, or critical root zone, is roughly 10 inches for each inch of DBH.


----------



## kev1n (Oct 23, 2010)

Steve, that is one great looking elm. I like the lower limbs. Would the DNR be the ones doing the tree measuring? They get me a little paranoid, especially when they would be on my property. 
i have a huge elm in my yard. In this area it might be the last survivor. When it gets windy I send the kids out with hard hats, mostly because of the maple the same size. The elm only drops small twigs. It measures 168"s about 4' from the ground, and I'm guessing about 80' or so tall. 
Kevin


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 23, 2010)

The measurements are done by volunteers, the DNR does not fund the program it just keeps the records.


----------

